# Cleaning



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Of the 16 hours I spent working on firearms yesterday, I'm guessing 10 of it was cleaning. I know cleaning firearms is moreover an opinion but when your paying someone else to do it, by the hour, a couple things can expedite the process.
A Modern Sporting Rifle with a direct gas impingement gets very dirty quickly. Keeping the carbon buildup soft aids in removal. ED'S RED is a favorite with us. Its not aggressive, cheep, and it works. Use sparingly before shooting and immediately after will make cleanup a breeze. If the carbon is baked on, let it soak overnight. This also work well on shotgun barrels to remove the plastic fouling.
In mixing the ED'S RED, a two gallon gas can with a pour spout works well. When kept in a cool area it will remain vial for quite some time until the acetone evaporates. Most of the supplies are available at Lowes.

Removing copper build up took most of the time yesterday. For those of you that shoot SAVAGE Rifles, you know the bullet leaves the barrel with half the weight it started with, the rest is plated to the bore. The 300WM I was working on was so choked with buildup it had to have been giving indications on high pressure. After several patches soaked with ED'S, I had to use a .270 jag as the .30cal wouldn't fit in the bore, I switched to PRO SHOT Copper Remover.
This is a mild product that slowly removes the copper buildup. It has very little odor and no harsh chemicals. It can take many hours but will eventually get the bore back to clear.

Just my 2 cents, more of a mild rant as yesterday would have been perfect of getting the new builds sighted in.....now I have gusty winds and a chance of rain to deal with.......

http://www.frfrogspad.com/homemade.htm

http://www.proshotproducts.com/Copper-Solvent-8-oz_p_611.html


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Are you familiar with a Marlin Glenfield 22? it needs a good cleaning, but I'm not sure how much if any I have to disassemble. Last I used it, it seemed to either not want to load or eject the shells correctly.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it the model 60? If so there is a large screw in the forearm of the stock that gets removed along with the screw closest to the butt pad in the trigger housing. You will be able to see most of the workings at this point. Gander Mountain sometime has .22lr snapcaps that work well for testing actions like the model 60. A gummed mechanism is a big culprit with this model not working well but parts do wear and break.

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/MarlinGlenfield-33379/Rifles-37333/60OldStyle-38998.htm


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Most common part for that rifle is the buffer, took me a bit to find it on the site.

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Products/982880B.htm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Yeah its a model 60. I'll check it out. Probably tonight. Nice tip for the snap caps as well. I'll have to try to find a few.

Too bad my new muzzleloader doesn't need cleaned.. I need to get out and shoot it. The guy I bought it from had the scope off since sighting in so I'm sure it's going to be off a bit.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i bought a brand new M4 with a direct gas impingement system around christmas and have yet to shoot it. is direct gas impingement difficult to clean (i have heard that they are)?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I been using Ed's Red for years. Last 5 gallons I mixed up I decided to mess with the guys that use it. I scented it with Christmas Ale fragrance oil for a candle making supply shop. No acetone in the mix because this is used indoors in a ventilated room.

But get about 10 guys cleaning guns and the room smells like somebody spilled a beer.

For those that need the formula, Updated & Revised 9-29-95.: http://handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=9

If you want to buy it: http://www.brownells.com/gun-cleaning-chemicals/solvents-degreasers/bore-solvents/ed-s-red-bore-cleaner-prod19936.aspx


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> i bought a brand new M4 with a direct gas impingement system around christmas and have yet to shoot it. is direct gas impingement difficult to clean (i have heard that they are)?


Congratulations! Take care of it and you have a rifle to pass down to your grandchildren like the 1903 is being passed to you. Follow a break-in regiment during your first outing, to assist with the rifle wearing together slowly.

It can be difficult if you allow the carbon to build up or become baked on. Brownells has a couple great tools for the hard to remove stuff. 

My 1# recommendation would be this one,

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...aspx?ttver=1&psize=96&avs|Make_3=AR-15zz1zzM4



This one is is handy for the field. Note some bolts have an odd curve on the ring swell and do not fit the curve of the scraper listed below.

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...aspx?ttver=1&psize=96&avs|Make_3=AR-15zz1zzM4


A bit of ED'S RED after firing will aid in keeping it soft. 

Another note, Carbon/firing residue is abrasive and will wear the gas rings first and then the Bolt Carrier Group. Yes, the mechanism will scrape the carbon off the contact surfaces during cycling (Misnomer "Self-Cleaning" ) but continued buildup will accelerate wear. Rings are $2-8 dollars and a BCG is $100-400 when you can find them.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

FISNFOOL said:


> I been using Ed's Red for years. Last 5 gallons I mixed up I decided to mess with the guys that use it. I scented it with Christmas Ale fragrance oil for a candle making supply shop. No acetone in the mix because this is used indoors in a ventilated room.
> 
> But get about 10 guys cleaning guns and the room smells like somebody spilled a beer.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! I wonder if they have "New Car" fragrance? Or Bacon?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

eatinbass said:


> Congratulations! Take care of it and you have a rifle to pass down to your grandchildren like the 1903 is being passed to you. Follow a break-in regiment during your first outing, to assist with the rifle wearing together slowly.
> 
> It can be difficult if you allow the carbon to build up or become baked on. Brownells has a couple great tools for the hard to remove stuff.
> 
> ...


thank you for the advice, ill have to pick ups some of the Ed's Red and a rifle cleaning kit


----------

